
“If they don't want to cooperate then you don't come in.” - marvindanig
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/8/14549026/homeland-security-kelley-social-media-passwords-travelers
======
I_am_neo
1\. Make an account & go full retard USA! Usa is great! Post share like, rinse
repeat 2\. Give password at border 3\. Now you're in the USA

Does anyone else see the problem here?

~~~
qbrass
It looks too obviously fake and they throw you in Gitmo instead of turning you
away.

Of course, you meant something else.

